

CoffeeScript-like language for C/C++? - wccrawford
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6190289/coffeescript-like-language-for-c-c

======
danieldk
From what I have seen of it, I really like Vala. It is a high-level C-like
language that feels somewhat similar to C#, but compiles to plain C and uses
the same ABI.

Of course, some people will dislike the fact that it is tightly coupled to
GObject.

You could also make a C DSL in Haskell if you have time ;):

<http://trac.sivity.net/language_c/>

Or use an existing one:

<http://hackage.haskell.org/package/copilot>

------
wccrawford
I've been thinking about this for the last few days, and finally got around to
searching... and found this question on Stack Exchange.

In my head, I don't see it as a huge thing like OOC is with garbage collection
and all, but a smaller thing that takes care of allocations and for-loops,
etc. Just making the code easier to deal with, instead of radically altering
it. Doing things for you that you'd do anyhow, but don't really need to see
happen.

------
wccrawford
In my searches, I also came across a comment saying it would be silly to
compile to C++ instead of just using LLVM instead.

In my case, there's a game programming library that is C++ that I wanted to
use.

